# Leopards, Peacocks and Debates... RCG XII: Son of the Moon



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Announcing the publication of the Red Cross of Gold XII: Son of the Moon.

*The Knight of Death must recapture the Djinni and subdue the red dragon in his spare time whilst running the Order of the Red Cross after the Grand Master's exile.*


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the new book!!  Keep them coming!  
eh-hemmm...nice cover.  It kind of reminds me of some James Bond intros.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Once again DH is happy - keep them coming Brendan!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Brendan - can you slow down on the writing.  Loving the first book but you keep churning them out, I can't read that fast.    Just kidding, keep em coming, I am LOVING THE FIRST BOOK!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan; if you keep these coming, how will I get anything else read? Now I have to go buy 12, but will try to wait until I finish the book I am currently reading.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Brendan; if you keep these coming, how will I get anything else read? Now I have to go buy 12, but will try to wait until I finish the book I am currently reading.


Thank you so much, Miss Shaw. There is no need to wait, _that book _ will wait on you. After all, you OWN that book! OOOH-Rahh! Yeah!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Brendan - can you slow down on the writing. Loving the first book but you keep churning them out, I can't read that fast.  Just kidding, keep em coming, I am LOVING THE FIRST BOOK!


Well, Miss Chilady, I'm happy to hear that you are LOVING THE FIRST BOOK. There's no need to read fast, just read for comprehension and remember there will be a test afterwards!!  Thank you SO MUCH, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Once again DH is happy - keep them coming Brendan!


Hello, Miss CRebel. I'm glad your DH is happily reading again. The Son of the Moon is a very romantic little fellow. He might learn some new lines.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Congratulations on the new book!! Keep them coming!
> eh-hemmm...nice cover. It kind of reminds me of some James Bond intros.


Ola, Senorita Miller. Gracias! I used to get a kick of introducing myself as "Ola, me llamo Bond. Jaime Bond." It just doesn't have the same effect, does it?  Of course, everyone thought I was crazy, muy loco and rightly so! So you think I might have some chance of competing with Ian Fleming? I think Mark has James beat... IMHO. Brendan


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have got to stop reading descriptions though I'm thrilled to find the first two books as paperbacks so I can wishlist them for later.  This series sounds great, Brendan.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know which is worse .. inflation (33% higher this time <LOL>) or that I'm now three books behind in buying the series (and further behind than that in reading them....)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Koland - I am crying a river for you.  (Just kidding!)  I just discovered this series so I am about 11 books behind.  I just started Book 1 this weekend and really enjoying it!  It is going to take me forever to get 3 books behind.  Enjoy!  Maybe I will catch up to all of you - reading for pleasure not for speed.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Koland - I am crying a river for you. (Just kidding!) I just discovered this series so I am about 11 books behind. I just started Book 1 this weekend and really enjoying it! It is going to take me forever to get 3 books behind. Enjoy! Maybe I will catch up to all of you - reading for pleasure not for speed.


EXACTLY how I do it... although I have read a couple twice! And he did give some crazy formula involving Dallas Cowboy jersey #s that should give the total in the series. I know that HE is very secretive about the number... and is trying to edit while working a regular job... so if he slows down a bit, I get a chance to read other books while I wait and don't feel as if I let Mark & Merry down. I must say though, they DO get better as the series progresses which does make you want more! No fear of running out within the next year, the way I figured the formula... Some of the of the newer characters (fairy-like) actually have really fun personalities!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Merry, it was a simple formula.  A Romo jersey times a T.O. jersey divided by Jessica Simpson's IQ.  Clearly, Brendan has 47 books in the series...err...but...T.O. is no longer a Cowboy, so my calculations might possibly, just possibly be skewed.   
Brendan, help me!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I have got to stop reading descriptions though I'm thrilled to find the first two books as paperbacks so I can wishlist them for later. This series sounds great, Brendan.


I'm honored to make your wishlist, Miss Sierra. I'm going to see about getting into that author's den autographed book thing that Miss Maureen Miller is in and then I can send autographed copies for the same price. I'm checking on it and will get back with you. They are a bit pricey, but I expect when I get my big contract with MGM and Steven Spielberg and all, the price will come down.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

koland said:


> I don't know which is worse .. inflation (33% higher this time <LOL>) or that I'm now three books behind in buying the series (and further behind than that in reading them....)


Hey there, Miss Koland, glad to hear you are reading the books. I wrote them for enjoyment and if you need to enjoy them slooooooooooow, well you go right ahead because they'll be right here (or there, depending your POV) whenever you have the time. Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Miss Merry, it was a simple formula. A Romo jersey times a T.O. jersey divided by Jessica Simpson's IQ. Clearly, Brendan has 47 books in the series...err...but...T.O. is no longer a Cowboy, so my calculations might possibly, just possibly be skewed.
> Brendan, help me!


Yeppers, a bit skewed because Jessica's IQ is not as interesting as her other numbers... ahem.  The IQ number was a bit too low. LOL


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. Brendan, Mr. Brendan...I am just catching up with Mark Andrew Ramsay so forgive my tardiness.  But as I suspected, dear sir, you are a romantic at heart.  There may be infidels, assassins, blood...but I'll be darned...there is romance    I stand by my original testimony.  This must be a movie!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I have already bought the first 11 books, based on the great reviews (I have great faith in your writing talent, Brendan!)  I finally started book 1 last night, and I couldn't put it down.  I am hooked already.  Off to buy book 12.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

TEST  
You never said anything about a TEST  

HRUMPH - I'm gonna read them anyway and bring a note from home on the day the test is given HRUMPH - I'll have the H1N1 virus and cannot contaminate anyone (my conscience doncha no)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> TEST
> You never said anything about a TEST
> 
> HRUMPH - I'm gonna read them anyway and bring a note from home on the day the test is given HRUMPH - I'll have the H1N1 virus and cannot contaminate anyone (my conscience doncha no)


I'm guessing you never got the memo?  LOL. I prefer H2N2, because I've already had H1N1 and survived. It was arrrrful!!! Don't worry, you'll pass. Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I have already bought the first 11 books, based on the great reviews (I have great faith in your writing talent, Brendan!) I finally started book 1 last night, and I couldn't put it down. I am hooked already. Off to buy book 12.....


Well, hello Miss GreenThumb. I'm really thrilled to hear from you. Thank you so much. I hope the magick does not fade for you.  Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Mr. Brendan, Mr. Brendan...I am just catching up with Mark Andrew Ramsay so forgive my tardiness. But as I suspected, dear sir, you are a romantic at heart. There may be infidels, assassins, blood...but I'll be darned...there is romance  I stand by my original testimony. This must be a movie!


Thank you again, Miss Miller. I've always thought that blood, infidels and assassins were so romantic.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank you again, Miss Miller. I've always thought that blood, infidels and assassins were so romantic.


Need I say... YOU are SUCH a MAN!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Need I say... YOU are SUCH a MAN!


D'uhhhhh, is that an insult or whaaat?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, hello Miss GreenThumb. I'm really thrilled to hear from you. Thank you so much. I hope the magick does not fade for you.  Brendan


I just finished book one. WOW!!!! I can't wait to read more! I'm so glad I've already bought the rest you have out. You are one very talented author!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

For anyone thinking about getting this series, don't walk - RUN!  I am halfway through Book 1: The Knight of Death and man, this is a really good story.  I can't put it down!  I almost can't wait to finish so I can get to Book 2.  Brendan, you are very talented and have a great imagination.  Thanks for such a good story - thoroughly enjoying the book so far!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Miss Chilady, you know that I wrote the series for readers like you.  Your words make me truly feel that I have at least accomplished something in this life.  Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I just finished book one. WOW!!!! I can't wait to read more! I'm so glad I've already bought the rest you have out. You are one very talented author!


Again, Miss Greenthumb, I blush from sheer joy. Thank you so much. I've worked on this series for a number of years and to hear praise from readers like yourself makes it all worthwhile. Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mark Ramsay and Lucio Dambretti are in the caves of the Abyss, searching for the dragon when they discover that two of their traveling companions have simply disappeared:

The two apprentices were gone. He stepped back to where the Italian stood and took his arm gently.

"Brother," he said in a barely audible whisper. "Where are they?"

Lucio turned very slowly to look behind him.

"_Che cosa e` esso_?" he whispered. They played their lights about the floor of the cave and the walls, searching about the shadows of the stalagmites for clues of what might have happened to de Bleu and Konrad. Lucio bent to retrieve something from the floor and held up the object in the light of Mark Andrew's headlamp. A locket on a long silver chain.

"This is de Bleu's necklace," Lucio told him.

Mark Andrew took hold of the amulet and frowned at it, turning it over in his hand. Copper, iron and lined with jade. It was open and empty. Copper, iron and jade! He shoved it in his pocket. The dragon's singing continued around them, ebbing and flowing.

"We have to get out of here, Brother!" Mark Andrew said a bit louder as he realized what must have happened.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Brenden,

Just wanna say that thanks to Red Adept's blog, I got a chance to look at your website. It's absolutely stunning.  I'm probably the only indie author out there that doesn't have a website. Having seen yours, I think that's gonna change real soon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> They played their lights about the floor of the cave and the walls, searching about the shadows of the stalagmites for clues of what might have happened to de Bleu and Konrad.


That is such vivid imagery. I love it. I find my eyes actually spanning the cave with them. 
Great scene, Mr. Brendan!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I give up!!!! I just broke down and bought RCG XII. Now I am off to start reading. I have to find out what happened the du Morte when he walked out of the the cave. See you when I can pull myself away.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I give up!!!! I just broke down and bought RCG XII. Now I am off to start reading. I have to find out what happened the du Morte when he walked out of the the cave. See you when I can pull myself away.


I'm so happy to hear from you, Miss Shaw. Du Morte is just waiting to let you know what happened. 



mamiller said:


> That is such vivid imagery. I love it. I find my eyes actually spanning the cave with them.
> Great scene, Mr. Brendan!


Thanks for the compliment Miss Miller. It was very frightening in that cave and all I had was a Bic lighter and a cigar! 


Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Brenden,
> 
> Just wanna say that thanks to Red Adept's blog, I got a chance to look at your website. It's absolutely stunning. I'm probably the only indie author out there that doesn't have a website. Having seen yours, I think that's gonna change real soon.


And thank you Kevis for the free book and the chance to work magick by getting it loaded to something I can read. I do love a challenge! LOL. So which of my sites did you look at? Myspace, Blogspot or Wordpress? Or Intuit... that's still under construction. Still waiting for Miss Meredith to do her part, but you know how busy she is...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan;
I just finished XII. Now, let's see if I can read some of the other books piling up on me before I break down and get XIII. I love this series. You always end on a cliffhanger, so the reader has to go on to the next book. But now, at least I know why I never liked Nicole. But, I really like the Djinni. But I have to ask,


Spoiler



did Simon really kill Luke by accident or was he enraged to see Meredith lying on the floor?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Simon always took his role as warrior monk pretty seriously and you might have noticed through some of the things he talks about, he seems to have no problem


Spoiler



killing what needs to be killed


 even though he often comes across as a mild-mannered, priestly fellow. I think that he might have done it on purpose... remember


Spoiler



how he tricked Meredith


? And then how he


Spoiler



stood up to his father


? And remember his little propensity for


Spoiler



sticky fingers


? Simon is not as


Spoiler



saintly or as wimpy


 as some might believe.

Warning! Warning! Spoilers are seriously spoilers!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Simon always took his role as warrior monk pretty seriously and you might have noticed through some of the things he talks about, he seems to have no problem
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not to mention the fact that


Spoiler



Simon is still very much in love with Meredith!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Not to mention the fact that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Even though he tries to deny it. He's pretty casual about it, as if it is just one of those things. When he tells Louis that if


Spoiler



Mark doesn't come back, he'll ask her to marry him.


 It's just sort of like, oh, the thing to do, right? The Will of God.  I guess after living so long, they get to be pretty much jaded about most things.

SPOILER WARNING!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's a little snippet from _The Red Cross of Gold VII: Son of the Moon







:

"Would you like marshmallows in yours, Brother?" She turned her pale face toward him. The lightning struck again with renewed force and she shrieked involuntarily. Champlain got up immediately and took over the task of making the cocoa.

"Sit down, Sister," he told her. "I have one more thing to tell you."

Merry took a seat and sat unmoving while Louis finished the drinks and brought the cups to the table. He resumed his seat as the lights flickered and went out.

"Sir Ramsay has asked me to do something if things do not go well for him," Louis told her.
"What?" She asked. This was probably another suicide pact. Mark Andrew had asked Louis to kill her for him if things went drastically wrong.

"He wants me to marry you and take you to live in the castle in the underworld. He wants us to take the children and go there together," Louis told her and raised both eyebrows at her. "Whoever remains will join us and we will make our stand there."









_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In Book 12 of Assassin Chronicles, Mark and Merry's son is beginning to show some ominous signs. Meanwhile, something even more ominous is happening in Italy near the Order's headquarters. The Red Cross of Gold XII:. Son of the Moon is part of a Templar fiction series consisting of twenty-two currently published works by Brendan Carroll. These books are not intended for younger readers. Some sexual content, adult language and violence is included. $2.99 at Amazon. (also available in paperback and from Smashwords)

_"Here, here, of course not," Champlain tried to console her as he thrust the crying boy at Stephano. The Italian took the boy gingerly. He knew nothing of babies. He draped the child across his arm and the boy stopped crying abruptly. The baby's chubby arms and head bobbed up and down as he helped Champlain bring Merry to the table. Stephano stood back and began to bounce the baby on his arm without thinking. 'Little Death' drooled and cooed in apparent satisfaction though no one was paying any attention to him now.
"Surely they got off the mountain before it went up," Louis told her and looked about. "d*mn this luck!" He could not even use the computer to contact the Villa or one of the other posts to inquire about the evacuation of the Templar complex. "The phones are still working here, Sister. Surely they will call us soon enough."
Planxty had gone to the library to retrieve his cell phone from the useless charger. He came back and laid the phone on the table. The cordless phone would not work. 
"Ow! Santa Maria!" Stephano said suddenly and they heard the baby giggle.
"What happened?" Louis looked at him consternation.
"He bit me... again!" Stephano held out the crying child. Blood trickled down the side of his arm from three punctures.
"Give him to me," Merry sighed and reached for the boy and Stephano gladly handed him over. She put the baby on her knee and looked at him closely. "You are a bad boy!" she told the baby and he began to cry again, even louder than before.
She got up and looked for a bottle of juice. They settled back at the table to listen to the reports. The baby held the bottle of juice, sucking on it and whimpering. Planxty disappeared down the stairs to the lab and came back with an eyedropper full of honey colored fluid.
"Here you go, little fella," he said and leaned over the baby. "This will help him. He seems to have a tummy ache or something."
"Or something," Louis grumbled.
Merry reached for the eyedropper. The baby popped his bottle from his mouth, grabbed it by the nipple and smacked Planxty in the nose with it. The apprentice yelped and jumped back.
"d*mn me!" Louis frowned at the boy. "He's dangerous!"
"Shhh." Merry cradled him to her shoulder. "I don't know what's gotten into him. Give me that, Planxty." She took the dropper and squirted in the boy's mouth. The baby squirmed in her lap and kicked at the table sending a stale cup of coffee flying into Louis' lap. The Frankish Knight stood up.
"If he weren't so young, I'd take him out and thrash him!" Louis said irritably and brushed at the stains on his brown slacks.
"Hush now." Merry frowned at the Knight. "He's just upset. That's all. He's just a baby. Maybe he's afraid of the thunder."
The reporter droned on with more reports of the chaotic conditions in southern Italy and then broke for a commercial.
Merry closed her eyes. 
"You don't think they caused the eruption, do you?" she asked again and opened her eyes again.
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the twelfth book of the Assassin Chronicles, the Grand Master seems to have lost his ability to interpret signs and portents along with his common sense and sensibility. His plans to sacrifice members of the Order as burnt offerings seem bizarre and unbelievable, but someone had best believe it before it is too late. The Son of the Moon is available for $2.99 at Amazon.com, Smashwords and paperbacks also available. Not intended for young readers.

_"What were they looking for?" Simon asked and swallowed hard.
"They were looking for my brother and sister," Lucia told him.
"The twins?" Simon's eyes widened. How did these children know of the twins when he had not even known of their whereabouts and their existence until only a few moments ago? Mark Andrew had said that the Ritter wanted to kill his children.
"Yes! And if Uncle Louis had tried to stop them, they had orders to kill him as well and my mother if need be."
"That's simply not possible," Simon objected and shook his head. It couldn't be. "Why would my father want to kill me or these children or&#8230; Louis Champlain? Never!"
"He doesn't necessarily want to kill you, but he believes that God is telling him to do it," Oriel explained.
"Are you saying he's lost his mind?" Simon frowned.
"Not exactly," Konrad spoke for the first time and Simon turned to Ramsay's apprentice. He had never trusted the Ritter's arrogant son.
"My father&#8230;" Konrad paused and then continued rapidly. "My father has convinced him that he should sacrifice you as a burnt offering to atone for the sins of the Order. My father believes that the Order is in danger of falling to ruin because of the sins of its members. My father is convinced that only a blood sacrifice will atone for the sins, but he has made the Grand Master think that it is all just a dream or a test at best."
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Son of the Moon is the twelfth book in the Assassin Chronicles series. The character in the book referred to in the title: the son of the moon, is Adalune Kadif, a Djinni creature that looks like a man, but has many unusual habits and characteristics. He seems to have very little ill-will toward anyone personally or any other creatures, with the exception of a few evil entities, yet, he doesn't have a lot of empathy for mankind in general. He likes people, even finds them quite tasty, but blames them for the extinction of his race. His antics are colorful and sometimes humorous, and, if I could be any of my characters, I would be Adalune Kadif.

[/i]


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Son of the Moon, The Assassin Chronicles, Book #12, as close to free as possible: Only $.99 for a short time.

The Chevalier du Morte is forced to retain his control of the Order as Grand Master when Edgard d'Brouchart is forced into exile after the Order's headquarters is buried by a volcanic eruption. Ramsay moves the Order to Scotland and tries to restore spiritual strength of purpose to the rapidly changing face of the poor Knights of Solomon's Temple. A few precious years of respite leads to many changes as Mark asserts his own management style over the Order that he considers 'Out of Order'. What starts out as a quick foray into the Underworld in search of Annoni turns disasterous when Lavon accidentally releases Yasmin from a magick amulet. On the domestic front, Meredith's relationship with her children deteriorates just as love blossoms between two unlikely pairs within the Order. The Djinn's children prove to be surprising anomalies and Simon's boys begin their education under Sir Barry's tutelage. John Paul, the prophet takes up his father's old habits much to everyone's chagrin and insists that he is ready to retire as a Knight of the Council, something unprecedented in the Order's history. The Djinni wreaks havoc on the Golden Eagle's love life as the Italian Knight learns that there is much more to his Egyptian Mysteries than he had ever assumed. After much meditation, studying and thinking, Mark Ramsay receives divine assistance in his struggle to relocate the missing dragon.

[/i]


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I am only just now ready book I, I realize that I am going to read all of this series.  So......
I have picked this one up while it is available at this price.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> While I am only just now ready book I, I realize that I am going to read all of this series. So......
> I have picked this one up while it is available at this price.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Mr. Thomas, it was my love of Brendan's works that had me begging him for more. He just knows how to tie things together so well... I am pleased to say that he did give in and listened to my daughter's suggestion of revising the Assassin Chronicles for the younger audience. I am so honored to have worked with him on his newest book and hopefully he will allow me to work on the rest of the series too. He is such a brilliant author and I am proud to be a part of any project he works on.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Ms. Merry, even if I did not like Brendan's work (and I really do), I would love it because of your association.
So the best of all worlds.
A terrific series of books, a personable author and a great fan base.
What more could a reader ask for?

Hmmmm.....that is a serious question - what more?

Ok it wasn't a serious question.
I am just in a mischievous mood today.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, Geoff!  Thank you, Miss Merry!  It was a privilege to work with such a devoted fan.  I am very glad to hear that you liked the first book, Geoff.  As for your question, what more?  There is always the possibility of finding a winning lotto ticket stuck between the pages... oh, wait, we don't have pages... OK, tucked in your Kindle cover.   Happy Reading!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Ms. Merry, even if I did not like Brendan's work (and I really do), I would love it because of your association.
> So the best of all worlds.
> A terrific series of books, a personable author and a great fan base.
> What more could a reader ask for?
> ...


Awwwwe, you are just so sweet Mr. Thomas. I do hope you enjoy the read when you get a chance.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Book 12 of the Assassin Chronicles is one of my personal favorites from the series. I've had many compliments on the Djinni character Adalune Kadif. If I could be one of my own characters, I think I would be the Djinni, AKA Lemarik. I took his name from one of Michel de Nostradame's verses concerning the coming of the anti-Christ. The Djinni is a unique individual, unpredictable, entertaining and very wise, steeped in the Wisdom of Old and the Art of Alchemy and yet, much like a child. He has been imprisoned in the Abyss for a long, long time. He is ready to take up his place in the world, and, though he has suffered a few setbacks by Book 12, do not write him out of the series just yet. Here is a little snippet from the book. It seems that Mark had been in some sort of trouble and is quite disturbed that no one has missed him much at all... or is it something else altogether?

_"Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty and the pig likes it."
He smiled as he repeated one of Lucio's old sayings that he often used when speaking of Vatican officials, wondering who had said it originally.
The Healer wandered out the front door of the main building into the parking area. He was torn between getting into his car and simply leaving or going back to his rooms to lie down, perhaps commit a little suicide or maybe get riproaring drunk and take a skinny dip in the Master's pool. Before he could decide which adventure on which to embark, movement in the shrubbery caught his attention.
"Pssst!" 
Simon stopped in his tracks. He looked about for the source of the sound he thought he heard.
"Over here for pity's sake!" a hoarse, but urgent whisper wafted around the corner of the building. 
The Healer walked cautiously to the end of the building and then shrieked as someone grabbed him roughly, pulled him around the corner and slammed him none too gently against the rough, plastered wall. He looked into the deep blue eyes of Mark Andrew Ramsay above a gritty hand pressed over his mouth.
"Hmmmm. Mmmmm!" he attempted and then finished "Brother!" when the hand relented. He laughed in surprise and grabbed the Knight by the shoulders.
"Shhh!" Mark Andrew shushed his outburst before it started and pulled him deeper into the shadows.
"What's wrong?" Simon lowered his voice.
"Have you been to the mountain?" Mark Andrew asked. He looked like a wild man. He still wore the same clothes he had last seen him wearing in Arabia. His black combat uniform was covered with white dust, his hair was full of the same and his pants and shirt were ripped in several places.
"What mountain?" Simon asked him and then realized what he was talking about. "No! You mean Vesuvius?"
"Yes!" Mark Andrew's expression put a cold fear in his heart.
"No. We were going tomorrow. To look for you," Simon told him. "Why? We won't have to go now. We were going to start our search for you there, I mean."
"Start&#8230; your search?" Mark Andrew said in puzzlement and looked around as if he might expect to help the Healer with it. He frowned and then his expression turned to one of disbelief. "You haven't even tried to find me?" The disappointment in his voice was almost palpable. Even the normally stoic Scot was astounded by his Brothers' coldhearted disregard for his welfare. _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

are just some of the things our Djinni comes up with to keep everyone amused and entertained, but he is also dangerous. Only the Knight of Death can hope to control such a powerful creature. At the moment, he seems to have him at a disadvantage concerning his children. The Djinni has come up with some interesting names for his son and daughter, but he must convince Mark Ramsay that they are fitting.

_Mark Andrew looked at his watch. Where had the time gone? He cleared his throat impatiently and the Djinni opened his large brown eyes.
"Dunya, which is Persian for 'life' and 'Eve', which is Hebrew for 'life' and Effervescent which means bubbly, for she is full of life twice over and a joy of light and air and beautiful as a rainbow. And for my son: Omar, which is Arabic for 'splendid' and Adam which is Hebrew for 'red earth' the first man! And Ajax, the great white Knight of Cleansing power, for he is made of the earth in splendid form and he will cleanse the land of the enemy," Lemarik explained and looked up the ceiling, swaying back and forth as if savoring the sound of the names he had chosen for his children. "Dunya Eve Effervescent and Omar Adam Ajax, Lord of the Desert Kingdoms, Son of the Djinn," he repeated them again, adding titles to his young son's impressive name. "I have thought long and hard on this, Adar. I have chosen these names in honor of my past and in honor of your god and in honor of this modern age of miracles." His pleasant voice never failed to sooth Merry's nerves even when she was completely frazzled and had no real idea what he might be talking about. He was also interesting to watch as he swayed and shuddered and made all sorts of faces. Every time she looked at him, she saw something new about his appearance.
Mark Andrew looked doubtful. "Omar?"
"Omar," Lemarik virtually sang the name.
"Omar Adam Ajax?" Mark Andrew repeated the names slowly. "Three four-letter words."
"Twelve total letters. The same number as in your Great Council, Adar! Think of it. How much more can a father do? Dunya Eve Effervescent. Twenty letters! A good bundle of letters. Two and none. None and two. She was number two. Two is her number. Eve was the second human. Her number was two. Adam was first. Number one as in one and two which is twelve. His name letters equal twelve. Twelve signs of the Zodiac. One and two because he was one and two came from him. Two and one are three! Three names of four letters. One, two, three, four. One plus two is three plus three is six plus four is ten! Ten sefiroth on the Tree of Life! Ten plus two is twelve, the number of letters in Omar's name. Ten times two is twenty, the number of letters in Dunya's name. You see? A perfect set of names with perfect numbers for perfect children."
"That is very interesting," Merry nodded. She was completely confused.
"And we must have a last name," Mark Andrew reminded the Djinni. _


----------

